# 4x4x4 - July 10 - July 16, 2006



## dougreed (Jul 12, 2006)

1. B2 b2 d2 F2 R2 f2 U2 R' u2 r' l2 F' d2 l d' b2 F2 l2 f' l' U b D2 U2 b2 u2 R' F U' D2 B2 l2 B r U2 b R d' r' d'

2. l b2 U2 R' b2 U F2 u2 B2 d U' f d' l' L b2 r2 B2 b2 R b l' U b f2 d2 u2 R2 D' F B2 D' d l2 L2 D' r' U R' r'

3. b B2 u' d f r' L' f U2 f l2 r2 D2 b D l2 U2 f' U u2 l' R2 D2 l r U' b R U2 u' B' b2 R2 d' U2 B2 r' R2 U2 r'

4. f r F u' d2 F l2 D' u' l u' B2 b2 u' r' L' U2 R D' L f D l' d L' l2 f R' F2 r' R' u r' f2 d B d' f l2 f'

5. r' d r u D2 f' r' R D' L b R f2 B2 r d U' B R' L b2 U' u2 l2 d U' F2 f' l' B R' F2 B u L2 U' r' U l D'


----------



## Me (Jul 17, 2006)

Tristan Wright
Avrg: 2:59.36
Times: (2:41.37), 2:42.66, 3:09.01, (3:20.95) 3:06.42

Barely under 3 mins, i need to work on my edge pairing.


----------

